# Software for Samsung SCX-4216F scanner



## LDFerguson (17 Jun 2008)

I have a Samsung SCX-4216F multi-function printer/fax/scanner.  For scanning, I use the bundled Samsung Digitall Scan Wizard Smarthru Version 3.01.358.  

Only one problem - the software will only scan one page at a time.  So if I want to scan a 5-page document, I have to do it in 5 transactions and create 5 files.  Cumbersome.  

Anyone know if there's any other compatible software out there that would facilitate multi-page scans?  I know I could replace the whole scanner, but would seem like using a sledgehammer to crack a nut.  

Thanks.


----------



## mathepac (17 Jun 2008)

I hope you don't read this as a smart comment, but does that scanner have ADF?

If so, and you use Micro$oft Office, this link may help - http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/help/HA010616951033.aspx


----------



## LDFerguson (17 Jun 2008)

Had to look up what ADF meant.  Yes it does.  

Embarrassed to say that your MS link proved that I had the software I needed (MS Office) sitting on my PC all the time; just didn't know the full extent of what it could do.  

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mathepac (17 Jun 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> I have a Samsung SCX-4216F multi-function printer/fax/scanner.  For scanning, I use the bundled Samsung Digitall Scan Wizard Smarthru Version 3.01.358.
> 
> Only one problem - the software will only scan one page at a time.  So if I want to scan a 5-page document, I have to do it in 5 transactions and create 5 files.  Cumbersome.  ...


Update - just checked the Samsung site and found that

1) SCX-4216F has ADF
2) That software does support the ADF
3) There is a newer release available

The driver is here 

The scanning software is here


----------

